# Cindy foaling topic (and later Luna)(ex-weefoal tests?-topic)



## Chilam (Oct 18, 2014)

so first time I had weefoal tests for my mares. No, someone says 1 line is negtive, many says 1 lina is positive. Can you say how it is? I had 1 line for all my 3 mares with weefoal 38.. So, foals or not? Gonna take vet to see too, but just asking..


----------



## suezq (Oct 18, 2014)

One line is negative. Google equine diagnostics weefoal 38 and on the right side you'll see "instruction sheet" it's the entire directions


----------



## Chilam (Oct 18, 2014)

okay. so no for all mares says weefoal. well, it´s been very crappy summer to all, it was very cold, like winter for half of the summer ant then it came very very warm. Many mares not-preg here this year. Maybe next breeding season is better.


----------



##  (Oct 18, 2014)

Just re-reading this and realized you said wee-foal 38. As Anna says below, I also had heard that the 38 test is not very accurate, and that the 120 test is much better. Here's hoping your mare are pregnant, or that the next breeding season is even better!


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 20, 2014)

I have heard that the weefoal 38 is not that accurate. So I would rely on your vet or, as it is a bit late to think about re-breeding this year, wait and use the weefoal 120 which is likely to give a more accurate reading. Please let us know the results either way.


----------



## weerunner (Oct 28, 2014)

I've had two mares test negative with weefoal38 and be pregnant.

Wait until you mare is 4 months along then test with weefoal 120. I've never had that test be wrong yet.


----------



## Chilam (Nov 25, 2014)

Well. Three mares with one line weefoal 38. Vet ultrasound: three pregnant mares. Great, our breeding season just turned from bad to great.

I have felt foal movement from Cindy.

So, now I looked undes her belly when little one was having party inside, I can see the movement! Cindy has 202-243 days now. I just didn´t want to believe (did not want to have false hopes, "maybe it´s just muscle movement or used food or..") what I felt before vet check. Other mare of my has only 79 days now, and my friends mare (the third mare tested) has 179 days.


----------



## Chilam (Nov 25, 2014)

Pic of the first parent to be


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 25, 2014)

Ooooo SPOTS!! Diane will be thrilled. LOL!! Many congrats regarding your pregnant girls. Pics of the others please.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 25, 2014)

Congratulations on the news





Looking forward to watching your mares Progress during their pregnancies





Yes as Anna said , Pictures would be great


----------



##  (Nov 25, 2014)

OH!!!! SPOTS!!!!!! I'm very excited for you (and me, since I love seeing those SPOTS hit the ground safely!!)

Keep us posted, And thank you for sharing those pictures!!


----------



## lkblazin (Nov 25, 2014)

congrats cant wait to see some babies


----------



## Chilam (Nov 26, 2014)

Here is another couple we are waiting foal from. Luna has only liku 80 days no, so very long wait with her. Third mare is my friend´s, chestnut mare with that spotted stallion Avatar.

I´ve got little video of Cindy´s belly today. Kicks, really clear kicks visible. Can not load it here. It makes me think if she is further than 203 days now, kicks are lige reeeally clearly visible!


----------



##  (Nov 26, 2014)

This just gets BETTER AND BETTER!! SPOTS GALORE!!


----------



## Chilam (Nov 27, 2014)

Could someone of yous watch the video clip I had of Cindy, belly-foal kicking. You can see it on facebook page Mireo Miniatures. I write there on finnish, but it´s the only video and is pinned up. There is one guite big kick on start of the clip, and more smaller move at the end.

Cindy is maiden. Can you see tht kind of movement on 7 months thats on video? She may be as well 8 months. She has been in season every now and then during all pregnancy, last time on september and she really would let stallion jump..

I´m happy she after alla is preg, after all I thought she wasn´t. But clearly she is.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Nov 27, 2014)

I had a look and can definitely see movement towards the end of the clip. Looks as tho we will be seeing plenty of spots in the coming future.

Congratulations on the confirmed pregnancies


----------



##  (Nov 27, 2014)

I don't "do" facebook, so I'm sorry to miss out. But wishing the best as we watch these little ones move closer and closer to the exciting finish line!!


----------



## Chilam (Dec 2, 2014)

209 days, at least, may be even 250 days.

Cindy, maiden. Not so big yet, but some belly. Very active little babyhorse there, lots of kicks today too.

Two foals born on my stable before, both colts. one i bought before foaling, colt too. So maybe it´s filly this time there.

Took couple pics to see later how she is growing.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 2, 2014)

She is looking great, I love her markings





Fingers crossed for a filly for you


----------



##  (Dec 2, 2014)

That's quite a range.....from 209 days to 250? She certainly has some belly going on -- which looks a bit more than 209 days. Is she starting any udder, or getting loose at the tail head? Or starting to elongate at all? Lots of questions, and trying to gauge where she might be.

I'm taking it you're not sure of her breeding dates?


----------



## Chilam (Dec 3, 2014)

She is 251, 225 or 211 days.

She was in pasture with a stallion at spring. Because she came heat again I thought she wasn´t pregnant. But, she was last time in heat at september, sho she appears to show heat even she is pregnant. Vet checked her week ago because I have felt movement from her belly couple weeks and she has guite a belly.

Stallion I had in spring was his first season breeding.

This is Cindy´s first foal. She is not making any udder yet or giving any other signs. I already have camera in stall so if I want I can watch her whenever I want. But after all there is some waiting to go no matter how many days she already has.


----------



##  (Dec 3, 2014)

Very exciting. She's very beautiful, and I can't wait to see what she's hiding in there!


----------



## Chilam (Dec 3, 2014)

Here udderpic. No udder yet, but just a liiitlebit soft tissue on front of udders. Not mutch, so I think zero for udder development.
Made nail test, it says filly for Cindy and colt for Luna. Time will show..

She wants sooo mutch attention. And she loves that I`m touching her belly, feeling baby move. She has always loved attention but she is even more to pet and hang out with than before. She eats her feed when I take horses to the stable at night, but she wont touch to her hay before I´m out, just wants to hang out.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 3, 2014)

I dont know what her udder usually looks like but I think there could be a little movement there - not easy to see from a picture of course so I may be totally wrong, but she also looks pretty advanced in her tummy size for a maiden mare even at 250 days. When exactly "in the Spring" was she with the stallion?


----------



## Chilam (Dec 3, 2014)

She can be max 250 days. Before that no stallions nearby. Avatar (stallion) came 26.3 and they were on a same pasture right away. She was in heat at that time, 26-27.3 are the first days she was bred. Avatar is little smaller then Cindy too. I think she IS littlebit big for maiden, but she definately is maiden. I´m checking her udder etc at evenings now, and watching little with camera at later evening/night but im not staying up or taking sress wiht her yet. She seems to feel good, being pretty normal.

I think she definately has some soft tissue in front of her udder, just littlebit, but there is. Hard to think it would have anything to do with milk, udder etc yet, bacause she is not that far along. Maybe she is just fat (and perg of course).

It´s nice to read other topics here too, see other´s waiting too and see how it´s going on other ones. Hope beautiful, healthy little foals to all waiters!


----------



##  (Dec 4, 2014)

That's what I was thinking too, Anna, about that tummy size for a maiden even at 250 days. But, she's looking good!


----------



## Chilam (Dec 4, 2014)

I´ll hope she is at 250 days (252 now), so she would be less fat then if she is just like 210 days.




haha..
(and less waiting for me)

Just hope everything goes well (for everyone!), no matter when she foals. just learned to recors my cam pic, so maybe i´ll get it on tape this time.

I´ll let you know when something is happening. So when she is makin any progress.

As long as there is not progress, I´m just trying to get my camera to internet (so I can keep on eye her when not home, or someone elsa can). Now I atleast can use it, record and so on. I´m not very good wit that cam, but learning.


----------



##  (Dec 4, 2014)

Well, be assured, "we" are located all around the world, so we're happy to help out watching for you! Because we're as excited as you are (and you KNOW I'm excited about these SPOTS!! )


----------



## Chilam (Dec 7, 2014)

Cindy is eating less hay now I think. Or atleast she is aeting slower than few days ago, but she is eating enough so no worry.

Nothing is changed. Udder, belly etc just same as before. I think i´ts good because there is so few days gone, she doesn´t need to show any signs yet. Aftr all, at the she should foal at febryary or later. At night she is lying down a lot, ang she looks huge when lying all over her side. Baby is quite active, almost every day feel it moving, some days less an sometimes it feels like training rodeo or something.

I have read all the topics here, now, again. It´s nice to read other ones foaling topics too. Very long days now whn I have been only home (sick, so not working for a week).


----------



##  (Dec 7, 2014)

So sorry to read you've been sick. Hope you feel better soon.

So, I've been reading backwards, and see the earliest she could have been bred is March 26? That would be a February foal, and if she's this big now -- I can't wait to see her in a month or two! Such a pretty girl!


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 8, 2014)

Hope you are feeling better today? As Diane says, I think that your pretty girl will soon join the ranks of what we call "beware, WIDE LOAD approaching"!!


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 8, 2014)

Feel better soon



all of my co workers seem to be getting sick as well.


----------



## Chilam (Dec 8, 2014)

I´m better. Pretty healthy, just ligaments on right ankle are little sore. Stepped badly week ago and they teared littlebit. No big broblem.

Juts came from the barn. Everything there ok. Some softness in front of Cindy´s udder, but no really udder or any visible development. day 215-255 about.

First pic 209 (249) and second today 215-255. Nothing happening.





Let´s see again after few days, or week or something.

Tomorrow I´m going to watch the hobbit moviaes, all three at the local cinema with my friends. All three hobbit movies on a row. Pheww, that´s going to be very long night, but we have been waiting this trilogy so we are going. I have couple freedays from work too for this (LOL, and last week I was on sicklave, one day working and "own freedays").


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 8, 2014)

I love the hobbit series/ lord of the rings have fun. I am so excited to see the new one


----------



## Chilam (Dec 10, 2014)

Crazy little babyhorse. I can feel and see movement on halfway of Cindys belly under belly, but from front of udder to the half way of belly to the front. That makes me think it may be more than 218 days now, like that 232 or 258 could me more like right... Littlebit of edema still front of udder, more than week ago but veeeery little.


----------



##  (Dec 10, 2014)

The edema in front of the udder is a good sign. We'll all be watching to see it start to move back into the udder, once it gets done in front. All going very smoothly, and she's progressing as she should!


----------



## Chilam (Dec 15, 2014)

Slight udder swelling this morning. Not mutch, maybe it´s back to "nothing" at evening. (had once before today too, and went back to nothing). Not mutch edema front of udder, just a littlebit, and the belly looks just same as before. Day 223, 237 or 263. (263 I think could be more right, because of huge belly, "things" with udder and clearly visible foal movement?)

My barn cam pic, she looks pretty.. big..


----------



## Chilam (Dec 20, 2014)

There is not so mutch like party activity on her belly anymore. Pretty mutch single kicks, rolling or "some kicks". Not like bellybouce-party movement. Nothing new on what she looks, or the udder. Veeeeeryy slowly coming some little edema front of udder, but so very slow. I think i´m taking next photos like at the new year or something, if anythin radical does not happen. So it would be like 20 days from the last photos I have on my computer.

Here is a picture of her at september. (4-6 months preg) (just to see what she lookd like few months ago) and one barncam-pic today.


----------



## lkblazin (Dec 20, 2014)

Cute pics. My girls rarely lay down, but when they do everyone needs to do it


----------



##  (Dec 21, 2014)

She's looking good and it looks like baby is "rounding" her out! Just perfect.

And the "party" slowing down is just perfect. Baby is taking up more room, and that's what we would expect. All good signs.


----------



## Chilam (Dec 31, 2014)

New pictures. Pretty "same as before". Now 239, 254 or 279 days. Edema front of udder is small, very small and goes forth and back. But many days gone again.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 8, 2015)

Getting wider.. Font of her my smallest mare Naomi, spotted bay.


----------



##  (Jan 8, 2015)

OH HOW EXCITING!!!! She's looking great and I'm drooling with anticipation for this new baby SPOTS!!


----------



## Chilam (Jan 13, 2015)

day 252, 267 or 292. Starting to get udder. Slight swelling this morning. So I think it´t 292 days.


----------



##  (Jan 13, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes 293 it is - exciting!!


----------



## Chilam (Jan 14, 2015)

Well, we are back to zero udder today. So.. Maybe she will do it again fast. Sure hope so.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 20, 2015)

Slight udder swelling today. Tomorrow is the "pic day" again. Taking pictures from side and behind, etc.

Sh har her first very slight udder swelling like 2 months ago. Now more clear udder swelling 7 days ago, then back to zero until this morning. Maybe she will do that udder soon, not going back to nothing all the time. 260->299 days today. Foal has been very quiet for last seven days now. But Cindy is wide, belly not dropped at all.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 20, 2015)

Cant wait to see some updated Pics


----------



##  (Jan 20, 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 21, 2015)

Well, se said (again) "just kidding" with udder. It´s like some days little swallen, then next few days nothing... Maidens..?

Here is pics.






And udder, yesturday and today..





It´s 261, 275 or 300 days now. Pretty wide, but does not look like she would foal soon.


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 21, 2015)

I agree. I also love the birch trees in the background of the second pic. I am drooling  little off topic


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 21, 2015)

Maiden Mares





I don't think it will be too long before she sticks to developing that udder.

keep the pics & updates coming , Cant wait to see what she is hiding for you. lets hope she is busy putting on plenty of spots


----------



##  (Jan 21, 2015)

Yup, the maidens are the hardest! LOL

Looks like she's progressing just fine, and I'll bet she'll start working on that udder soon.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 27, 2015)

She looks just same as before. Her udder is like before, nothing. But for two days now, at night she has had kinda nervous breakdown, rubbed her sides and butt like furiously on the walls, rolled, kicked her belly and so on. And then, back to normal.

Checking her twice a day, but not taking stress of her yet. I can stay up later, now I think I can sleep nights, not watching her yet.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jan 27, 2015)

The times at night when you see her like that could be the time she is planning to foal, so keep a record of the time you see her like that.

Hopefully she is busy putting more "Spots " on .


----------



## lkblazin (Jan 27, 2015)

That's a good thought Ryan



. I'll have to do that with my girls


----------



##  (Jan 27, 2015)

Hopefully LOTS OF SPOTS!!!!


----------



## Chilam (Jan 29, 2015)

So today, again, we have little udder development. Maybe this time she wont go back to nothing? Well, I hope so.

These three pics from this morning. Day 268 (I dont believe 268 days because.. what she has looked like since beginning of december..), 284 or 309.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 30, 2015)

..and back to zero udder.. I´m gonna cry




Is this on-off doing, maybe, or then not, udder, normal with maidens? Hope this ends soon and she does that udder finally..


----------



##  (Jan 30, 2015)

We call this "udder madness" and yes, it can be quite normal. Remember, maidens haven't read the "book" so they relish in making our lives crazy!!

It will settle down, have no fear! LOL


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Jan 30, 2015)

If it makes you feel better, I have a maiden mare that is 328 days and just started making a bag. The pictures of your mare shows her bag more filled than my mare. Meanwhile, are other maiden mare due in March. She even has more of a bag then the mare due 4-6 weeks earlier.


----------



## Chilam (Jan 31, 2015)

Well, yesturday we had no udder. Today we have, at morning, like half of what we had on those last pictures.. Maybe, meybe.. Soon.. And I have planned to put my other maiden with stallion when spring comes... Ya right, lets see what will I do with her. (After Cindy foals, of course I let Naomi have her "spring holiday" with Duni..)

Now at the evening, udder is completely gone. Nothing. Absolutely nothing.

Day 270, 286 or 310. Taking new pics 10.2, 20 days after last side/behind pictures. If nothing changes dramatically before that.


----------



## Chilam (Feb 8, 2015)

Something different this morning. Maybe it goes, again, back to zero. She has been shedding for a while, 2-3weeks, too.





And this is few hours later. Still little wide but belly is dropping.


----------



##  (Feb 8, 2015)

Looking very good. Dropping definitely, but still not moved into position, which is fine. She's pr9ogressing nicely!!

Can't wait!


----------



## Chilam (Feb 9, 2015)

There is definately something happening.

She is making udder now, progressing nicely. Today pics, behind, udder, vulva long too. Tail resistace is almost gone. Vulva inside color is normal light pink.






Finally. 319 now. I´m happy, and just telling her how good girl she is making progress and so on.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 9, 2015)

She sure is pretty. I love the pics with the snow in the background.


----------



## Chilam (Feb 10, 2015)

Well.. Back to where we was few days ago... Belly higher and wider, udder almost empty and so on.. Maidens! darn. And even the weather is warm, so I can´t blame "because it´s freezing cold"-weather. Well.. Day after day getting closer..


----------



## Bonny (Feb 10, 2015)

She was just practicing Lol, gotta love it when they do that, they get you all excited then nada




But eventually it will come!

So pretty caqnt wait!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 10, 2015)

Maybe she wants a foot rub?  maidens are so tricky


----------



## Chilam (Feb 10, 2015)

She lovet it when I gently scratch her belly from down. Would that help? I need to sit in the barn for couple hours just to test?  haha. maidens! She cant keep it inside forever! I have plenty of time to wait, i just want not wait anymore.


----------



##  (Feb 10, 2015)

With her elongation as progressed as it appears, and tail resistance almost gone, I'd be paying close attention, as she can turn and move very quickly again. Not quite "sleep in the barn time, but getting very close. Watch for personality changes... some become very clingy and some separate themselves.

Looks like we could have a race going on very soon. Can't wait to see these SPOTS!!!!


----------



## Chilam (Feb 12, 2015)

Belly up and wide. Power is back on tail too. elongation gone. Udder very small, but there is some. And the baby was partying in the belly this morning, whole belly bouncing, after few days of no movement and over a mont just smalla movement. Cindy has been eating a lot more hay past two days than before.

Weather is nice, snow slowly melting, and I´m gonna do my sisters birthday cake next.


----------



##  (Feb 12, 2015)

Just have to LOVE the ladies!!


----------



## Chilam (Feb 17, 2015)

We have three days of steady development, again. Maybe this time she wont go back to nothing?





Some foal movement can be felt and seen, not mutch, but there she/he is still. Belly seems lot smaller! not pointed down, not wide. Butt is softening slowly, day after day, and tail power is going down slowly.


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 17, 2015)

Looks as though she's on the final countdown at last! Of course she could make you wait a while yet or she could suprise you and move onward very fast. Keep a very close eye on her from now on - keep us informed too please, things are looking exciting!


----------



## kdbeshears (Feb 17, 2015)

what a gorgeous horse....cant wait to see what she has and what it looks like...


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 17, 2015)

Thanx for sharing your journey with us! I'm looking forward to seeing this baby! Come on little mama!


----------



##  (Feb 17, 2015)

Oh, she's looking very good. More slab-sided and progressing nicely!


----------



## Chilam (Feb 20, 2015)

Well, she went back to minimal, again! But today she looks better, again. How many "again" do we have with this one.. Belly lot better shape then for example yesturday (she had that one day befote, when belly was down, then it went back up).





She did not go back to zero this time, jost to "very small". And that was jjust one day. This is the final countdown. It must be! Day 330 now, or 304, she was in season like whole summer and three months with stallion.. Must be 330 or maybe 304. Brobably 330.


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 20, 2015)

Hopefully shell stick with it and there won't be anymore "again"


----------



## Bonny (Feb 20, 2015)

She is such a beautiful mare! Cant wait to see what she has been cooking for you!


----------



##  (Feb 21, 2015)

She looking very good


----------



## Chilam (Feb 21, 2015)

Yep. She looked good yesturday. Then, again, came the "again".. maybe her nickname will be lady-again.. Haha. Day after day closer, liked she that idea or not.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Mar 1, 2015)

I'm late to this party.

Your mare is beautiful!!! Any up dates???


----------



## Chilam (Mar 2, 2015)

She is looking same. Still. udder some days little smaller, sometimes same size as last pics. So she is holding it on for now. I´ll send new pics when something happens, but for now, I´m just waiting. and waiting. and waiting... day 300, 314 or 340. I think 314, second guess 340. Lets see. and wait.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 9, 2015)

How is your mare going ?, Any Updates ?


----------



## Chilam (Mar 10, 2015)

Still looking same..



How



fuking



long



can



she



hold



on



looking



like



that





Well. I can do everything else. like plant my chili seeds, watermelon and other, work and so on. ( =try to kill some time)


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Mar 10, 2015)

She knows your watching her like crazy. You need to plant out your vegie garden but keep a sneaky eye on her at all times.

The wait will be worth it in the end


----------



##  (Mar 10, 2015)

Yes, and once that little one arrives, you will forget all this waiting, and just relish in the snuffs and snuggles!

Sent you a PM


----------



## Chilam (Mar 11, 2015)

Chilam said:


> Still looking same..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



##  (Mar 11, 2015)

How is she today? Are you hanging in there? Remember, each day is one day closer!!!!


----------



## Chilam (Mar 12, 2015)

She is looking same. I check her twice a day, morning and evening. I dont think she is gonna foal this week, so I can sleep and do everything.. Normal.. haha. Weather is getting warmer, snow and ice are melting. well, nights are cold, water is freezing, but it melts at daytime, and every day there is less ice and snow. Horses are nights on the warm stable like every winter-season, so maybe that cold night time does not affeckt that when she is gonna foal. Hope that it happens on this month.


----------



## Chilam (Mar 25, 2015)

Finally moving on with udder. (tomorrow maybe two steps back..)

I have somehow stopped waiting. I check her twice a day and so on, mut I´m not really waiting.

This is udder this morning. Day 323 or 337.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 25, 2015)

Yay, progress is progress


----------



## Kim P (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like it is heading that way.


----------



##  (Mar 25, 2015)

Since she is being kind and showing udder development, she's doing a good job and filling nicely. Watch for her nipples to fill and it looks like she's going to foal with a full udder... you're lucky. Watch the filling, because they can make a sudden change, then look for other signs to help you see things coming together. Great picture by the way. Good job!

Keep us posted on her changes!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 3, 2015)

Day 332, at least. Udder still same as last pic. She is just taking little step forwards and then staying on there for couple weeks..

Bellypic. You can see udder too from the pic, but it is not "huge". It´s just like last uddepic I have posted.




Few days, at least, to go. Propably more as she is just like crossed her legs.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2015)

She's getting closer!! It looks like to me that her tummy had moved more forward, but I'm not an expert


----------



##  (Apr 3, 2015)

Good eyes!! Yup, tummy has moved a bit more forward. Is baby lining up.... or still laying sideways?


----------



## Chilam (Apr 3, 2015)

I´ll try to take pictures of her from behind tomorrow, I have been soooo lazy checking how belly looks like for while. Just checking udder twice a day. Tomorrow going to try find ph tests.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 7, 2015)

She is looking great




See the wait is finally coming to an end for you..........

cant wait to see what she has been preparing for you, secretly hoping for spots after the safe arrival of course


----------



## Chilam (Apr 8, 2015)

FOAL!!

Middle of day, without any more signs, vulva vas tight couple hours before, muscles not droppes, milk yellowish/clear.


----------



## Brody (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats! Beautiful foal (filly or colt?). It looks to be all black, but do you think some spots will emerge under the coat? Either way - congratulations on a good-looking foal!


----------



## atotton (Apr 8, 2015)

Congrats, on the cute little one.


----------



## Chilam (Apr 8, 2015)

Filly. Both parents are spotted, so maybe she will be too, but I think whatever the color is, she is great. Looks really black, little girl. Everything is going great, Cindy is good mom.


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 8, 2015)

Very cute!! Did she surprise you and foal alone or did you get the privilege to attend the birth? She looks almost as big as mom!! Glad everything went good!!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 8, 2015)

She did suprise me and foaled alone (well, with my other mare in same paddoc). Two hours before belly was pretty up and wide, vulva tight and mucles not relaxed. Udder was big but not huge. At the morning milk was yellowish, pretty clear, not colostrum-like. But foal is geting good milk now and everything seems to be ok.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 8, 2015)

Beautiful! Is he all black?


----------



## Chilam (Apr 8, 2015)

Black from hooves to eartips. Everything is black. My first filly, just 3 colts before. Had to check three times that she really is filly..


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations





She is a lovely Filly !! Enjoy


----------



##  (Apr 8, 2015)

FABULOUS!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!

And I'm not worried about the SPOTS yet. This boy was born the exact same full black, and look what happened......




Sometimes they just like to make us crazy and surprise us.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 8, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Nice color. I bet she will spot in. The darker true blacks from apps usually do. Or at least from what I have seen. Very cute. Mom looks relieved


----------



## Kim P (Apr 9, 2015)

Diane, yours has spots and striped hooves! Love it!


----------



## Chilam (Apr 9, 2015)

Yep, maybe she will be spotted. Love her, curious and brave. Comes to see people without any hesitation. And I like black too. She is too cute, loves to pe center of attention.


----------



## Lepeppylass (Apr 9, 2015)

How adorable! I really hope lass gives me more warning before she foals! Those sneaky mares


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 9, 2015)

Congratulations! Beautiful filly.

I, too, have seen appy spots develop from a "solid" foal. Never know! Appy breeding is even more fun than paint breeding - since each spring can bring more color from the same horse w/ each shed out... We had a couple of appy's when I was growing up - and a major app breeder just down the road from us.


----------



##  (Apr 12, 2015)

I have always loved appaloosa breeding because you get a new horse every year without spending any money! Just clip and something new appears for free!!!!!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 12, 2015)

Haha Diane totally true


----------



## Chilam (Apr 14, 2015)

Shoud she have striped hooves if she is spotted? Hooves are black. Butt/genital area skin is black.

But, she has just liiiitlebit gray hairs around her eyes, none of parents is gray.. and little bit not-so very black hairs on her sides front of her hind legs. maybe there is something to see in few months.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 14, 2015)

Chilam I don't know if their hooves change or not. I just noticed Diane's, and thought it looked neat. So how is your black beauty?


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

Those characteristics will come over time, so even though you're not seeing them now, I believe you will see them as time goes by.


----------

